# MOGADISHU | Projects & Construction



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Mogadishu | Muqdisho | مقديشو‎
Projects & Construction*


*Useful Links*
*SSC Somalia Forum* | *Mogadishu City Gallery* | *Somali Republic Development Projects Overview*

This thread will showcase some of the projects currently underway in the city of Mogadishu, the capital city of The Somali Republic.









​


----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Projects Overview:*










*Project 1: Upgrade of Aden Adde International Airport of Mogadishu | U/C*

*Project 2: $170 Million Mogadishu Port Container Terminal (MPCT) Expansion | U/C*

*Project 3: Jazeera Estate: 1200+ Villas and Apartments | U/C*

*Project 4: Safari Apartments KM5 | U/C*

*Project 5: Yardimeli Hospital Mogadishu | U/C*

*Project 6: Mogadishu Business Park | U/C*

*Project 7: Repaving of Mogadishu's Urban Road Network | 30KM | U/C*

*Project 8: Digfeer General Teaching Hospital Mogadishu | U/C*

*Project 9: Koonis Stadium Mogadishu Restoration | Complete*

*Project 10: Mogadishu | The Mall - Mixed use project| Approved*

*Project 11: Mogadishu University Campus Expansion | U/C*

*Project 12: Mogadishu Nursing School| U/C*

*Project 13: Mogadishu School of Engineering | U/C*
​


----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Project 1: Upgrade of Aden Adde International Airport of Mogadishu | U/C*:


----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Project 2: $170 Million Mogadishu Port Container Terminal (MPCT) Expansion | U/C*​


Hector_of_Troy said:


> > Mogadishu Port Container Terminal (MPCT) is a corporation duly organized and existing under the laws of the Somalian Government engaged in port operations and at present operating the Mogadishu Port.
> >
> > MPCT has been awarded the 15 year concession to exclusively handle all incoming and outgoing containers at the Port of Mogadishu. Since the contract was awarded, MPCT has grown into a productive and applauded port operator in the region.
> >
> ...


----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Project 3: Jazeera Estate: 1200+ Villas and Apartments | U/C*​


Hector_of_Troy said:


> ​


----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Project 4: Safari Apartments KM5 | U/C*


















​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great to see a thread about mogadishu!


----------



## aDDis88 (Dec 28, 2014)

The renders look nice!


----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Project 5: Yardimeli Hospital Mogadishu | U/C*


















​


----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Project 6: Mogadishu Business Park| U/C*



























​


----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Project 7: Repaving of Mogadishu's Urban Road Network | 30KM | U/C*




































​


----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Project 8: Digfeer General Teaching Hospital Mogadishu | U/C*




























​


----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Project 9: Koonis Stadium Mogadishu Restoration | Complete*

*Before*










*After*


















​


----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Project 10: Mogadishu | The Mall - Mixed Use Project | Approved*




































​


----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Project 11: Mogadishu University Campus Expansion | U/C*


















​


----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

el palmesano said:


> great to see a thread about mogadishu!





aDDis88 said:


> The renders look nice!



Thanks guys, I'll be posting more projects over the next few weeks so keep an eye out. Once I've got most of the projects currently under construction on here, I will post updates on the progress of the different projects, some of which have now been completed. :cheers:


----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Project 12: Mogadishu Nursing School | U/C*



































​


----------



## juzme123 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Project 13: Mogadishu School of Engineering | U/C*



















​


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow! great projects!


----------



## Sideway (May 5, 2012)

Very nice.


----------

